# EVO RED to Hollowgram crank swap



## Vlad01 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

as I'd like to swap stock RED cranks off my EVO to Hollowgrams, I've got stuck, what extra stuff will I need to fit BB30 bottom bracket into Evo's PF30 shell.

Any ideas or own similar experience?

Thanks,

Vlad01


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

you dont need any extra parts,you can swapped it easy,ofcoures using the right tools..(rubber mallet and 8mm hex)


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Vlad01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> as I'd like to swap stock RED cranks off my EVO to Hollowgrams, I've got stuck, what extra stuff will I need to fit BB30 bottom bracket into Evo's PF30 shell.
> 
> ...


All you need are the Hollowgrams and the spindle....the PF30 is basically a BB30 bottom bracket, it's just inserted into the frame differently (PF30 bearings are pressed into a cup that's pressed into the frame). So all BB30 cranks can fit into PF30 BB


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought people were running into some difficulty when trying to fit Hollowgrams to the PF30 System. Cannondale has created the 'EVO' spider and 'EVO' lockring that allow a tiny bit of clearance needed when installing Hollowgrams on a PF30 bike. 
Of course if your Cannondale comes with PF30 and Hollowgrams you're going to have the correct spider and lockring on the cranks already.


----------



## Vlad01 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, my situation is that either I'll swap Red cranks off EVO with Hollowgrams off my older System SIx, or I'll get new complete set of Hollowgrams by my LBS.
I was just curious of the whole picture, because heard above those spider problems too, so it seems that most convenient way how to avoid any further questions is to get whole new set.
Anyway, thanks to all for info, and will return with final setup (soon hopefully )


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Vlad01 said:


> Well, my situation is that either I'll swap Red cranks off EVO with Hollowgrams off my older System SIx, or I'll get new complete set of Hollowgrams by my LBS.
> I was just curious of the whole picture, because heard above those spider problems too, so it seems that most convenient way how to avoid any further questions is to get whole new set.
> Anyway, thanks to all for info, and will return with final setup (soon hopefully )



Are your old Hollowgrams standard or compact? 

There is indeed some clearance issues with the compact spider, but the standard will clear. Cannondale has an EVO-specific 110BCD spider that you'll have to get otherwise. The EVO lockring is for clearance for both.

Your other option is to replace the non drive side SRAM PF30 bearing cover and bearing seal with one of the Cannondale BB30 bearing covers. This will move your crank and chainline outward on the drive side, giving you more clearance.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Trauma-md, I know you know your stuff. You have worked on and posted about many Cannondale drive-trains. You say the standard 130mm bcd spider works fine with the PF30 btm brkt. Any idea why Cannondale lists an EVO specific standard 130mm bcd spider? 
It can be seen on that German retail site, Dr. Cannondale.


----------



## Vlad01 (Mar 22, 2009)

My old ones are compact, but I´ll give a try to new, standard ones. And to avoid any possible installation headache, I´ll definitly go for full reccomended setup (EVO spider + lockring). The only pity is that dr.cannondale starts shipping as from Jan 18th only :-(


----------



## Vlad01 (Mar 22, 2009)

metoou2, unfortunately I´m not that numerous in my posts so far, so I can send PM reply, however, my SL´s are standard 175mm. I´m out in Thailand for holiday now till end of January, but if you´re not in hurry, I´ll look amongst my friends upon my return.


----------



## stelvio96 (Aug 11, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Are your old Hollowgrams standard or compact?
> 
> There is indeed some clearance issues with the compact spider, but the standard will clear. Cannondale has an EVO-specific 110BCD spider that you'll have to get otherwise. The EVO lockring is for clearance for both.
> 
> Your other option is to replace the non drive side SRAM PF30 bearing cover and bearing seal with one of the Cannondale BB30 bearing covers. This will move your crank and chainline outward on the drive side, giving you more clearance.


Trauma-md, thanks for the tip with replacing the non-drive side bearing cover and seal with a Cannondale BB30 cover, it solved my problem getting my Standard (53x39) Hollowgram crankset on my EVO frame with PF30 BB. 

Prior to this tip, I had replaced the spider lockring with the EVO specific lockring, installed the crankset but could barely put any torque on the drive side before it would bind. I removed all the drive side shims and only had the wave washer and tried it again. Although I could put a bit more torque on it, it still wasn't very much and no where near the recommended 25-30 ftlbs / 34-41 Nm. Once I tried your solution, I had no problems installing the drive side with the recommended torque! A big thank you for saving me $$$ because I was going to look into buying an EVO specific spider, now I'm wondering if I even needed the EVO specific spider lockring??? 

If anyone else is experiencing this problem I would highly recommend trying this solution!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

stelvio96 said:


> Trauma-md, thanks for the tip with replacing the non-drive side bearing cover and seal with a Cannondale BB30 cover, it solved my problem getting my Standard (53x39) Hollowgram crankset on my EVO frame with PF30 BB.
> 
> Prior to this tip, I had replaced the spider lockring with the EVO specific lockring, installed the crankset but could barely put any torque on the drive side before it would bind. I removed all the drive side shims and only had the wave washer and tried it again. Although I could put a bit more torque on it, it still wasn't very much and no where near the recommended 25-30 ftlbs / 34-41 Nm. Once I tried your solution, I had no problems installing the drive side with the recommended torque! A big thank you for saving me $$$ because I was going to look into buying an EVO specific spider, now I'm wondering if I even needed the EVO specific spider lockring???
> 
> If anyone else is experiencing this problem I would highly recommend trying this solution!


:thumbsup:


----------

